

Type walmart.cm into your browser and amazon.com pops up? - jvanderwal

Thought this was interesting.. a little cyber-squatting by Amazon? Are there any other unusual re-directs out there?
======
Timmy_C
<http://www.chevys.com/> is not the website you'd expect to find.

------
Timmy_C
There's the classic <http://www.nissan.com/>.

